# No ground screw/clip?



## k_buz (Mar 12, 2012)

No problem. This is the first time I've seen this specific creative grounding method.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Try this. :thumbsup:


----------



## k_buz (Mar 12, 2012)

Is the picture not showing up or is it too big for forum rules?

I see the pic on my end.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I see a polar bear in a snowstorm.


----------



## k_buz (Mar 12, 2012)

Hopefully you can see it now.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Yep!

Hey, at least it's clockwise under the nut! :laughing:


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

I have see that before couple time but I never like it anyway.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

It looks like he got a good bite on it.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*Overkill*

http://www.garvinindustries.com/Ele...tings/Grounding-Bushings--Split-Collar/GCHK50


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Cletis said:


> http://www.garvinindustries.com/Electrical-Fittings/Rigid-IMC-Fittings/Grounding-Bushings--Split-Collar/GCHK50


Yeah right.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

It looks like an EMT connector, no ground necessary.

I have seen them on the 8-32 blank cover screw.


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

jrannis said:


> I have seen them on the 8-32 blank cover screw.


Question is.... would that be illegal these days?

*250.8 Connection of Grounding and Bonding Equipment.
(A) Permitted Methods.​*​​​​Equipment grounding conductors,
grounding electrode conductors, and bonding jumpers
shall be connected by one of the following means:
(1) Listed pressure connectors
(2) Terminal bars
(3) Pressure connectors listed as grounding and bonding
equipment
(4) Exothermic welding process
(5) Machine screw-type fasteners that engage not less than
two threads or are secured with a nut
(6) Thread-forming machine screws that engage not less
than two threads in the enclosure
(7) Connections that are part of a listed assembly​
(8) Other listed means

Pete


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Pete m. said:


> Question is.... would that be illegal these days?
> 
> *250.8 Connection of Grounding and Bonding Equipment.*​
> 
> ...






If the wire's under that screw, the cover doesn't actually close the box.​


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

mcclary's electrical said:


> If the wire's under that screw, the cover doesn't actually close the box.
> [/left]


Don't get me wrong I'm not advocating the practice... 

And with all the mounting holes in a standard 4sq. that aren't closed would a 1/16 inch gap at a corner of the box really matter?

Pete


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Pete m. said:


> Question is.... would that be illegal these days?
> 
> *250.8 Connection of Grounding and Bonding Equipment.
> (A) Permitted Methods.​*Equipment grounding conductors,
> ...




*250.148 Continuity and Attachment of Equipment Grounding Conductors to Boxes.* Where circuit conductors are spliced within a box, or terminated on equipment within or supported by a box, any equipment grounding conductor(s) associated with those circuit conductors shall be connected within the box or to the box with devices suitable for
the use in accordance with 250.148(A) through (E).

*(C) Metal Boxes.* A connection shall be made between the one or more equipment grounding conductors and a metal box by means of a grounding screw that shall be used for no other purpose, equipment listed for grounding, or a listed grounding device.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Innovative...I'll have to try it!


----------



## electrictim510 (Sep 9, 2008)

It think another reason using an 8/32 or something similar that is also either the cover, or device mount is not acceptable because if you unscrew the plate or device it now has a weak ground-no ground. It may not be the reasoning, or may be only part of the reasoning, but that is what I see as being a problem, that and it just being unreliable and unlisted for the purpose.


----------

